# Supprimer le remplissage auto des URL dans SAFARI ?



## endavent (24 Février 2005)

J'ai cherché dans les forums de Mac Génération, et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à la question :
"Peut-on désactiver la fonction qui complète les adresses dans Safari au fur et à mesure qu'on les saisit ? (ou nettoyer la mémoire de ces adresses ?)"

C'est énervant à force d'avoir une liste à rallonge.

Effacer l'historique, et même réinitialiser SAFARI ne sert à rien. D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce serait lié à la liste des signets. Mais n'y a-t-il personne qui a développé un petit plug-in pour nettoyer cette fichue liste ?


----------



## Amaël (5 Mars 2005)

Essaye de classer tes signets en ne gardant que ceux dont tu te sers vraiment ...


----------



## Illuvatar (6 Mars 2005)

Hello,

C'est étonnant, car moi quand je vide l'historique la mémoire de ces adresse s'efface. Essaye de vider le cache du navigateur ( avec NetBarrier par exemple ) puis tous les formulaires dans preferences/Rempl. Auto, mais sinon, je ne vois pas.

Bonne chance.

@+


----------



## Amaël (6 Mars 2005)

Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> C'est étonnant, car moi quand je vide l'historique la mémoire de ces adresse s'efface.



Safari puise dans toutes les adresses enregistrées (signets et historique) pour faire son petit boulot consistant à remplir la barre d'URL .... C'est donc normal que la liste s'efface quand tu vides l'historique, et que les adresses dans les signets continuent à activer la fonction.

Voilà (...)


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mars 2005)

La question avait déjà été posée ici et j'y avais répondu en donnant le fichier de préférences à supprimer pour résoudre cet inconvénient mais je ne retrouve pas où je l'avais donné. Voir avec la recherche intégrée du forum.


----------



## MortyBlake (6 Mars 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> La question avait déjà été posée ici et j'y avais répondu en donnant le fichier de préférences à supprimer pour résoudre cet inconvénient mais je ne retrouve pas où je l'avais donné. Voir avec la recherche intégrée du forum.



Tu m'avais donné une réponse qui peut peut-être servir dans cette discussion pour supprimer le remplissage automatique dans Goggle.


----------



## endavent (7 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais vous parlez de plusieurs choses, et je précise que ce le problème se trouve au moment de taper une URL dans la barre du haut, pas dans les signets !

En effet, lorsqu'on commence à taper une URL, si le début correspond à une adresse  déjà visitée, Safari propose plusieurs solutions pour la compléter. Or du coup :
- c'est assez énervant au fur et à mesure qu'on visite un grnd nombre de sites, car il y a un grand nombre de propositions
- bonjour la vie privée : tous les sites visités s'exposent

J'ai appliqué la plupart des solutions proposées dans les forums :
- vider le cache
- réinitialiser Safari
- supprimer le fichier plist
mais rien n'y fait : on retrouve systématiquement ces URL d'auto-remplissage. Contrairement à Firefox ou IE, effacer l'historique ne supprime pas cette foncion, on ne peut même pas la désactiver !

C'est énervant à force !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> En effet, lorsqu'on commence à taper une URL, si le début correspond à une adresse  déjà visitée, Safari propose plusieurs solutions pour la compléter.



Supprime déjà le fichier "History.plist" situé dans ta maison/Library/Safari.


----------



## Amaël (8 Mars 2005)

Ce qui revient à faire "Effacer l'historique" dans le menu de Safari.


----------



## endavent (8 Mars 2005)

Et malheureusement....ça ne sert à rien pour les URL   

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Amaël (11 Mars 2005)

As-tu essayé de voir dans tes signets comme je te l'avais dit auparavant ?

Sinon je pense que la suppression de tout ce qui contient le mot "safari" sur ton disque puis la réinstallation du logiciel te tirerait d'affaire ...


----------



## endavent (12 Mars 2005)

Oui, et ce n'est pas le cas : des URL apparaissent même si elles ne sont pas dans les signets.

C'est marrant, on dirait que je suis le seul à trouver cela embêtant et étonnant.. ?

Bon, je n'ai pas non plus envie de supprimer et de réinstaller Safari tous les quatre matins, car même si ça fonctionne en solution radicale, ll faudrait quand même qu'il existe une solution plus ...."souple", non ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ce n'est pas le cas : des URL apparaissent même si elles ne sont pas dans les signets.
> 
> C'est marrant, on dirait que je suis le seul à trouver cela embêtant et étonnant.. ?
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas non plus envie de supprimer et de réinstaller Safari tous les quatre matins, car même si ça fonctionne en solution radicale, ll faudrait quand même qu'il existe une solution plus ...."souple", non ?




As-tu vraiment jeter le fichier

toncompte/bibliotheque/safari/history.plist

puis fermer Safari et le rouvrir ?

ça n'est pas équivalent à effacer l'historique apparemment


Chez moi ça a marché


----------



## Donator (12 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que la solution est dans l'aide Safari, voici le texte :

"Remplissage automatique de formulaires de pages Web

Safari peut utiliser les informations de votre fiche Carnet d'adresses pour compléter les formulaires que vous devez remplir dans des pages Web. Safari peut aussi se baser sur les informations que vous avez données dans des formulaires de pages Web pour compléter de nouveaux formulaires.

Pour vous faciliter l'accès à certains sites Web, Safari peut sauvegarder les noms et mots de passe d'utilisateur que vous saisissez dans des formulaires Web. Certaines pages Web ne permettent pas de sauvegarder son nom et son mot de passe.

Utilisez le fenêtre Remplissage automatique des préférences Safari pour sélectionner quelles informations Safari doit utiliser.
Choisissez Préférences dans le menu Safari, puis cliquez sur Remplissage automatique. Sélectionnez les éléments que vous voulez voir utilisés par Safari.

Pour remplir un formulaire Web, ouvrez la page Web souhaitée, puis cliquez sur le bouton Remplissage automatique dans la barre d'adresse. Si le bouton Remplissage automatique ne figure pas dans la barre d'adresse, choisissez Remplissage automatique dans le menu Présentation. Les éléments remplis à l'aide du remplissage automatique apparaissent en jaune dans la page Web.

Pour remplir des champs individuels dans un formulaire, sélectionnez les cases de texte correspondantes et complétez-les. Si Safari établit un lien entre le champ et des informations qu'il a sauvegardées, il finit de saisir le texte à votre place. Si plusieurs éléments correspondent à ce que vous avez saisi, un menu apparaît. Appuyez sur les touches fléchées pour sélectionner l'élément qui convient puis appuyez sur Retour.

Certains formulaires contiennent des éléments que Safari ne reconnaît pas. Vous devez remplir ces éléments vous-même.

Si vous saisissez un nom et un mot de passe d'utilisateur, Safari vous demande si vous désirez sauvegarder ces informations. Cliquez sur Oui si c'est le cas. Cliquez sur Plus tard si vous préférez sauvegarder ces informations plus tard. Cliquez sur "Jamais pour ce site Web" si vous souhaitez qu'il ne vous soit plus demandé à l'avenir si vous désirez sauvegarder les nom et mot de passe que vous avez saisi pour ce site Web.


Si vous souhaitez modifier ou effacer des noms et mots de passe d'utilisateur sauvegardés ou d'autres informations, cliquez sur le bouton Modifier à côté de la case qui convient dans le fenêtre des préférences Remplissage automatique."

On peut supprimer les éléments indésirables au choix et cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Cordialement.


----------



## DeniX (13 Mars 2005)

Donator a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que la solution est dans l'aide Safari, voici le texte :
> "Remplissage automatique de formulaires de pages Web



bonjour!
tu fais confusion avec le remplissage auto des formulaires (mots de passe  adresses  téléphone  etc...) et et le complément auto des adresses web dans la Barre d'adresse URL basé sur les précédents liens visités que je trouve très pratique d'ailleurs ; cela évite de la retape fastidieuse de certaines adresses.

DeniX


----------



## Donator (13 Mars 2005)

OK ...


----------



## Amaël (13 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ce n'est pas le cas : des URL apparaissent même si elles ne sont pas dans les signets.
> 
> C'est marrant, on dirait que je suis le seul à trouver cela embêtant et étonnant.. ?
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas non plus envie de supprimer et de réinstaller Safari tous les quatre matins, car même si ça fonctionne en solution radicale, ll faudrait quand même qu'il existe une solution plus ...."souple", non ?



Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a apparemment personne qui ai rencontré cela !

As-tu essayé la fonction "Réinitialiser Safari..." ?


----------



## MortyBlake (13 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ce n'est pas le cas : des URL apparaissent même si elles ne sont pas dans les signets.
> 
> C'est marrant, on dirait que je suis le seul à trouver cela embêtant et étonnant.. ?
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas non plus envie de supprimer et de réinstaller Safari tous les quatre matins, car même si ça fonctionne en solution radicale, ll faudrait quand même qu'il existe une solution plus ...."souple", non ?




Non, Non, c'est vrai que c'est ch..., mais avec la technique que je t'ai cité, en tout chez moi, ça règle le problème


----------



## DeniX (13 Mars 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a apparemment personne qui ai rencontré cela !
> 
> As-tu essayé la fonction "Réinitialiser Safari..." ?


salut Amaêl !    

Attention Réinitialier Safari supprime TOUT y compris les cookies contenant des infos d'accès, mots de passe etc... par exemple ceux du forum Macgeneration. Si ces infos ne sont pas sauvegardées cela peut poser problème.  

DeniX


----------



## endavent (14 Mars 2005)

J'ai bien supprimé history.plist dans mon compte puisque j'ai fait une recherche de tout ce qui portait Safari comme nom avec direction --> poubelle ! Mais ça n'a absolument rien changé.

J'en suis à mon enieme vidage de cache, réinitialisation de Safari, suppression de formulaire, etc....

Mais tout ça ne fait rien : les URL continuent de me proposer des URL déjà saisies .....

Et vous, ça ne vous arrive pas ?


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien supprimé history.plist dans mon compte puisque j'ai fait une recherche de tout ce qui portait Safari comme nom avec direction --> poubelle ! Mais ça n'a absolument rien changé.
> 
> J'en suis à mon enieme vidage de cache, réinitialisation de Safari, suppression de formulaire, etc....
> 
> ...



Non, Non, Non     

Attention, le fichier ne porte pas le non de safari mais history.plist tout court. Ferme Safari, essaie de le retrouver dans ta bibliothèque, supprime le et redémarre Safari. 

Par le Property List Editor, on voit bien que c'est dans ce fichier que sont archivés tous les sites visités.

En faisant des modifications partielles de ce fichiers, j'ai pu faire apparaitre ou disparaitre des sites ...

Sinon, c'est magique, ton truc


----------



## endavent (15 Mars 2005)

Hé bien oui, ce doit être magique 

Car j'ai fait une recherche de tous les history.plist sur mon disque dur (avec Pomme-F) et il ne m'en a trouvé qu'un, dans le répertoire Safari.

Je l'ai mis à la corbeille et j'ai redémarré Safari : comme d'hab, lorsqu je commence à taper une URL, elle me propose des auto-remplissages 

Un sorcier dans le forum ???:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Mars 2005)

Moi pas sorcier mais moi donner médecine à toi. Toi devoir suivre chemin initiatique suivant.

Toi quitter le Safari  

Toi supprimer de /Ta case/bibliothèque/Safari, history.plist

Toi éteindre machine à bits quelques minutes

Toi réveiller machine

Toi vérifier l'absence d'history.plist dans /Ta case/bibliothèque/Safari

Toi reprendre le Safari et tester

Si problème à nouveau, toi noter l'heure au soleil et toi quitter le Safari.

Toi rechercher avec la baguette de Sherlock les fichiers modifiés aujourd'hui (visibles et invisibles en +)

Toi regarder ceux modifiés à l'heure de soleil plus haut.

Toi devoir trouver history.plist + d'autres (les noter et nous les TamTamiser*).

Toi éditer history.plist qui ne devrait pas contenir grand-chose.

Si remède pas efficace toi éliminer les revendeurs PC de ton village, ils t'ont envouté...

 

* Du verbe TamTamiser il me semble, signifiant : transmettre message en tapant sur tambours


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mars 2005)

Sinon, sacrifice ibookG4 800 à la prochaine eclipse de soleil ...


----------



## Amaël (16 Mars 2005)

Il n'y as pas de solution !!!!!  ...

Nos collègues américais s'arrachent les cheveux comme nous : ici.


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mars 2005)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y as pas de solution !!!!!  ...
> 
> Nos collègues américais s'arrachent les cheveux comme nous : ici.



Ne despérer jamais. Faites infuser d'avantage (Henri Michaux).

Encore une fois, c'est pas magique. Tu tapes une URL, elle est mémorisée qu'elle part, tu retrouves le fichier, tu l'effaces et hop...

Ce fichier c'est soit un cache, soit un fichier temporaire soit un plist.

Je suis d'accord avec DJ. La solution est peut-être d'éteindre et de débrancher après avoir éliminer la plist.

Question subsidiaire. dans le Safari Debug, si vous regarder le cache Window, il y a un Webfountain et un Webcore cache. Quelqu'un sait-il à quoi ça corresopond ?  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## endavent (26 Mars 2005)

Ben pour ma part j'ai laissé tomber, j'utilise Firefox :sleep:

Je n'utilise plus Safari que pour les adresses courantes que je visite souvent, comme ça au moins le déroulement des adresses auto me sert à quelque chose .... 

Si quelqu'un trouve une méthode qui fonctionne (car j'ai testé toutes vos idées et rien de rien) qu'il m'envoie un message privé !

Merci à toutes et à tous.


----------



## Sophia (11 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai le même problème avec IE 
Je sais que la fonction peut être désactivée, mais moi je voudrais juste réinitialiser la mémoire des URL sans désactiver définitivement la fonction...
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## Burzum (8 Mai 2006)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis à mon enieme vidage de cache, réinitialisation de Safari, suppression de formulaire, etc....
> 
> Mais tout ça ne fait rien : les URL continuent de me proposer des URL déjà saisies .....
> 
> Et vous, ça ne vous arrive pas ?



Même problème...
Pas de solution alors ?


----------



## endavent (8 Mai 2006)

Non


----------



## ccyyrriill (20 Mai 2006)

Salut, en fait il me semble que quelqu'un a deja trouver la reponse a ton probleme..

Il faut effacer la liste des bookmarks.plist, et non la history.plist car.....

history comme son nom l'indique efface l'historique de tes visites..

bookmarks contient la liste de tous tes sites favoris, et ceux ci se retrouve obligatoirement dans le zone URL, si tu verifie dans la zone d'adresse, tes url qui s'ecrive tout seul sont les memes, que tu as dans tes sognet, si tu supprime un signet, l'adresse n'apparaitra plus dans ta liste d'url..

si tu efface bookmarks, tu verra qu'il n'apparait plus aucune adresse url dans la zone d'adresse...

donc si tu veux qu'une adresse n'apparaisse plu dans la zone d'adresse il faut la virer dans les signets.. c la seule solution..... preqsue logique, car vu que c un de tes sites favoris, safari te propose de ne pas taper l'adresse.... 

bye


----------



## endavent (20 Mai 2006)

STOOP ! N'utilisez pas cette solution ! :afraid: 

Effectivement elle fonctionne mais...elle efface tous les signets !

Tu m'étonnes qu'il n'y ait plus d'historique relatif aux signets quand on tape un début d'adresse ! 

C'est une solution aussi radicale que de virer Safari de son disque dur :bebe:


----------



## Foyan (20 Mai 2006)

--
Une sévère toilette sélective de la liste qui s'affiche dans Safari 
Préférences / Rempl. auto. / Autres formulaires ---> Modifier
ne ferait pas l'affaire ?

Quitte à recommencer régulièrement...  

Hth


----------



## pcnum (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour. Je rechauffe ce vieux post de 2005. Depuis le temps n'y a t'il pas une fonction pour supprimer les propositions de site dans la barre URL ? Merci


----------



## Anthony (23 Avril 2020)

pcnum a dit:


> Bonjour. Je rechauffe ce vieux post de 2005. Depuis le temps n'y a t'il pas une fonction pour supprimer les propositions de site dans la barre URL ? Merci



Toujours dans les préférences de Safari (_Safari > Préférences)_, mais cette fois dans l'onglet _Recherche, _parce que les choses sont bien faites parfois. Il suffit de décocher les options _Inclure les suggestions du moteur de recherche _et _Inclure les suggestions Safari, _et puis _Activer la recherche rapide de site web_ quitte à y être. Pour couper aussi le remplissage basé sur l'historique, la solution la plus simple consiste probablement à réduire l'historique à peau de chagrin, cette fois dans l'onglet _Général_ des préférences. Il restera toujours l'historique quotidien — on doit pouvoir bloquer son enregistrement, mais probablement pas sans causer des problèmes de stabilité. (Et quatorze ans entre deux posts, je me demande si ce n'est pas un record, bien joué !)


----------

